

The Psychological Power of Satan - yiedyie
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=psychological-power-satan

======
GeorgeOrr
You would think adults would be past playing with imaginary friends. But they
can't even get over their imaginary enemies.

~~~
yiedyie
Is like that apocryphal story of Hitler saying that if the allies would win it
will be a victory for all because they would have made a better and bigger war
machine.

